# Ft. Pierce Inlet



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Have to be in Ft Pierce this week to get some work done on the boat and have about 5 hrs to fish from shore somewhere while I wait for the boat to be ready. Never fished Ft Pierce inlet so completely going to wing it, but plan to go to the south jetty and target snook and reds. Anyone know if cast netting live bait off the south jetty is an option without trashing it on the rocks? Also, any recommendations for a quality tackle shop close to the inlet. Thanks.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

http://www.whitestackle.com/

I have never cast netted off of the jetty but Iv'e seen plenty of folks doing it on the inlet side.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

There's a pocket at the end of the South Jetty on the South where the walkway forms an "L"….lots of bait.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Perfect. Thanks for the info.


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

Try to catch it on an outgoing tide, the snook stack up on the north side (actual inlet side) when the water is cranking out. Might be tough to do in your 5 hr window as I haven't looked at the tides lately, but you should have some luck. Been a ton of bait in the area.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> Try to catch it on an outgoing tide, the snook stack up on the north side (actual inlet side) when the water is cranking out. Might be tough to do in your 5 hr window as I haven't looked at the tides lately, but you should have some luck. Been a ton of bait in the area.


Ugh, looks like an incoming tide 9-3.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

mullet everywhere now. all along the inlet, turning basin, and beaches. Tarpon and snook lots of sharks on the out going tides. North jetty is where its at. i don't anchor, i just drift. have fun!!


----------

